# Spain and Portugal Odds Comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 13, 2010)

The best Spain Primera liga and Portugal Superliga odds from over 15 bookmakers​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3741;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 17, 2010)

Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------



## tania (Jun 15, 2018)

Prediction Ball, Portugal Vs Spain:

Prediction Score: 3: 2
Handicap: 1/2: 0
Over / Under: 2 1/4


An exciting match will take place in the first of the World Series Group B matches. The match will now bring the Portuguese and Spanish teams together. Determination of the champions in this match is very important because it will determine the steps in the next rounds.

As the World Cup favorite team, Spain will try to improve after a bad performance at Euro 2016, but Spain look very good in the 2018 World Cup qualification which won 9 times and draw once. Not much different with Spain, Portugal is also quite memilik quite impressive performance. On the way to Russia this Portugal managed to mearih victory 9 times from 10 qualifying matches.


5 Last Match of Portugal:
08/06/18 Portugal 3: 0 Algeria
03/06/18 Belgium 0: 0 Portugal
29/05/18 Portugal 2: 2 Tunisia
27/03/18 Portugal 0: 3 Netherlands
24/03/18 Portugal 2: 1 Egypt


5 Real Madrid Match:
10/6/18 Spain 1: 0 Tunisia
04/06/18 Spain 1: 1 Switzerland
28/03/18 Spain 6: 1 Argentina
24/03/18 Germany 1: 1 Spain
15/11/17 Russia 3: 3 Spain


----------



## Laxmi123 (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't have clarity idea about Spain and Portugal odds comparison,but I heared something about world cup  like The Group B match between Portugal and Spain at the 2018 World Cup was one of the highlights of the group stage campaign as Cristiano Ronaldo scored a hat-trick in a thrilling 3-3 draw.


----------



## Ivan Kolev (Aug 15, 2018)

It was a great match! Spain deserved the victroy though.


----------

